# New Budgies



## egodfrey (Sep 23, 2012)

I have had many birds in the past: 2 cockatiels and 7 budgies. I haven't had any birds for a few years and while cleaning out my garage I came across my birds cages. One thing led to another and last night I brought home 2 new babies. I have been sitting by their cage all day (working from home today). They are so scared, but have found their food and water.

I will ad pics soon...they are pretty cute!


----------



## egodfrey (Sep 23, 2012)

Here are a few pictures. I am looking for suggestions for names!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Do you know what sex they are? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## egodfrey (Sep 23, 2012)

I think they are both male, but I'm not 100% sure yet.


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

They look like they're both males, but piebalds sometimes have strange cere colors when growing lol.
They're very cute! Once my husband decides to retire from the AF I plan on getting a few budgies. I miss taking care of the little monsters at my past job. Handtaming them is so much fun(though my fingers don't miss their sharp little beaks!).


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hmmmm I had some good girl names but not boy names, I will try to think of boy names. But they are super cute! What color is the the one on the bottom? it is so pretty! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## egodfrey (Sep 23, 2012)

Any tips on the hand taming? They are brand new babies so I am just leaving them alone until they get used to their new environment.


----------



## egodfrey (Sep 23, 2012)

The one on the bottom is white with some grey markings.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

aww they are real cuties


----------



## egodfrey (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks! They are super cute! They're still adapting to their new environment and haven't moved much from one perch. 

Still both nameless......


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok so some name suggestions.

Kiwi, Sunny,Mango,Rio,Cheeky 

Cloudy, Sky, Rainbow, Snowflake, Marshmallow. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## egodfrey (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas! I will let you know when they finally have names.

I've already had a Kiwi, Sugar, Sky, Peaches and Merlin.


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

I vote for Cheeky and Merlin. If you want to hand tame them, you'll have to separate them so they don't see each other. Then take them, one at a time, into a very small room like the bathroom and just start putting your hand in the cage until they get used to having your hand there. Then there are these little bobbing penguins budgie toys and you sit one in the palm of your hand and let it bob back and forth. One they start to get interested, they'll get on your hand to play with the penguin. Then it's just repetition and lots of cooing and talking softly to them. But they have to be separated. Otherwise, they'll only pay attention to each other and never to you. They're entertaining either way, but there's nothing like a hand tamed bird. You might try just one of them in the beginning...the one that seems the least afraid of everything. Good luck!!


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

What cuties!

I have 2 Cockatiels, Simi & Willa:









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

